# Sex bots



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

OK, a random question. 
If sex-robots existed, would you use them / mind if your partner did. Imagine that they have no personality, but are able to perform any sexual act you might wish - basically like extremely advanced sex toys. They look just like normal (idealized) people, and fell very close to real. 

Would it even be interesting, or would the lack or personality make it completely boring?

If the they seem wrong, but normal sex toys are OK, where would you draw the line. Are anatomically accurate dildos different from the abstract looking ones?

I'm just trying to get a slightly different handle on concepts of cheating and jealousy. 

Also, I've always found "real dolls" to be incredibly creepy - I'm not sure why.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

ick.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

It should not be that difficult to do depending on scope. Mechatronics has evolved quite a bit in the last 25 years; all you need is some sensors, some actuators, and lots of software. For a passive one at least. Better than starfish sex and 24/7/365 desire!!

For a more, ehem, participatory machine you need some serious sensors and vision. They do exist but again scope is key... 

If you define the use cases (positions) and limit the scope to those only it should be doable. But it's expensive, probably car level or more...


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

John, should we expect a patent forthcoming?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

HARD to tell 

We don't do electromechanical stuff at work anymore (thank you streaming media) but we do use lots of sensors and software. The "fine motor movement" sex related muscles are simple but "gross motor movement" is the tough part. Think of a position like cowgirl... Tip it a few degrees and it will need to right itself up by using a limb. Not so easy. 

Once you solve the basic humanoid robot behavior then the rest is easy.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Please, oh please name your first model the Stepford.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

The lack of personality and creativity makes me vote no on sexbots. Give me the real thing any day!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Cherry 2000 (1987) - IMDb










ETA: Set in a post apocalyptic future,... a society where romance, economics and technology have evolved into a state where relationships of all sorts are commodities.


----------



## Terracota (Dec 10, 2014)

And what this robot does when eeeh not used for sex? I mean does she self-storage in the cupboard or goes around the house? If the latter, can she take along the mop then? 

I wouldn't like my husband to be with someone idealistically better looking than me. Can she have cellulite at least or something?


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

How would you clean them?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Can I just get a bot who will clean my house, yard and cook?

OH, and I want it to look like a very hot guy about 30 yrs old. ... oh yea!!


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

It's too late for this year's CES in Las Vegas (stop by if you're in the area)... Maybe next year my UX team can think of something


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If vibrators existed, would women use them?


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Can I just get a bot who will clean my house, yard and cook?
> 
> OH, and I want it to look like a very hot guy about 30 yrs old. ... oh yea!!


Could get one for function and one for pleasure, that way you could be having fun while while your house is being cleaned


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

Do the research.... they are on the way. They already have a couple of primitive models they are testing in Japan. I can definitely see some men preferring them once they get basic personality Algorithms.

And the smart "Bot" companies will allow men to rent, not buy thereby giving men access to different dolls on a regular or semi regular basis providing the sexual variety men like. 

For sexually lonely men who can't or have difficulty finding sexual partners these female sexbots will be a huge step up from porn and masturbation. Like any sex toy they'll be turned off when not used but if they can come up with real companion girlfriend experience programming, which I'm sure they will, I can see some men actually having personal as well as sexual relationships with these machines. When the choice is between loneliness and even artificial companionship some will choose the latter. After all people have companionship with dogs, cats and other animals so having a companion that will actually talk to you will be hugely popular.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr B said:


> Do the research.... they are on the way. They already have a couple of primitive models they are testing in Japan. I can definitely see some men preferring them once they get basic personality Algorithms.
> 
> And the smart "Bot" companies will allow men to rent, not buy thereby giving men access to different dolls on a regular or semi regular basis providing the sexual variety men like.
> 
> For sexually lonely men who can't or have difficulty finding sexual partners these female sexbots will be a huge step up from porn and masturbation. Like any sex toy they'll be turned off when not used but if they can come up with real companion girlfriend experience programming, which I'm sure they will, I can see some men actually having personal as well as sexual relationships with these machines. When the choice is between loneliness and even artificial companionship some will choose the latter. After all people have companionship with dogs, cats and other animals so having a companion that will actually talk to you will be hugely popular.


Well there goes the entire prostitution industry. I tell you, technology is just destroy out job base... Next it will be bot-strippers and bot porn.

And more people on welfare... :rofl:


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

The dolls they have now which are not animated in any way look and feel very realistic even having a heated warm water circulatory system and amazingly real looking and feeling skin and genitalia. So it is just a matter of adding Animatronics and programming. This will be a billion dollar business one day for sure. And it isn't just female bots. They will have male bots for women, although these devices will never be as popular with women as they are with men, and, no doubt, Gay bots of both sexes.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Yuck.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

A human with a sexbot is like a bird with a pilot's license.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

I saw a primitive version of this on HBOs Real Sex. The male doll was very heavy, like the woman shown couldn't move him herself. He had a variety of penises (peni?) That you could snap in. Only he didn't do anything. He was the size and shape of a human but otherwise was just a big dildo.

Honestly I would just rather pay a human for sex, I would think. Over a bot. But then I have female privilege, meaning women can abide under the assumption that they could find a man to have sex with if necessity called.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening Mr B
Pretty big "just", but I expect it will happen
Still I was more interested in how people felt about them rather than how they would work.

The real dolls (which I haven't seen) trigger my necrophilia, / rape of unconscious woman reaction. yuck.



Mr B said:


> snip So it is just a matter of adding Animatronics and programming. snip.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuVQWech6N0

Mmmmnnn....yeah sure, why not.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Lots of jokes about this (understandably).

But "no" for me.

I can't put a percentage on it; but a HUGE part of sex - for me at least - is in being desired by a living human male, who _wants_ me.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I think that unless DARPA puts out a competition for a sex bot (Cortana?) we aren't going to be seeing much more than basic silicon doll type creations. 

Given the state of human form robotics development (ho hum) and the cost I would say a VR Oculus Rift type solution with localized (cough) sensors and (cough) stimulators would be much easier to do. 

I have seen demos of tactile feedback panels that change texture on the fly; that, some dynamic resistance gloves (so you can tell you're touching this vs that), and lots of graphics for the VR part...

http://gizmodo.com/when-porn-and-virtual-reality-collide-nsfw-1660603261


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

would they do spanking???


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Had a blowup doll once. Bit her tiddie and she farted and flew out the window.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

Fozzy said:


> A human with a sexbot is like a bird with a pilot's license.


not if they've had their wings "clipped"


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I'd be afraid of bumping the On-Star button.


----------



## that.girl (Aug 27, 2014)

I used to tell my husband he could only have a sexbot if she was not as pretty as me, and i had an override code.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuVQWech6N0
> 
> Mmmmnnn....yeah sure, why not.


Gigolo Joe .... Instead of GI Joe!!! Love it! :rofl:


----------



## NotLikeYou (Aug 30, 2011)

richardsharpe said:


> OK, a random question.
> If sex-robots existed, would you use them / mind if your partner did. Imagine that they have no personality, but are able to perform any sexual act you might wish - basically like extremely advanced sex toys. They look just like normal (idealized) people, and fell very close to real.
> 
> Would it even be interesting, or would the lack or personality make it completely boring?
> ...


Well, there have been lots of good jokes so far, and zero responses to the question posed by OP.

FIRST! (On the jealousy and cheating question, anyway).

Unless we eventually create AI, or at least computers that can pass high level Turing Testing, a sexbot will still just be a finely detailed sex toy.

In that sense, it seems difficult to authentically claim that your partner is "cheating" on you with a sexbot, or to experience "jealousy" of a partner's sexual activity with a sexbot.

However, it seems pretty easy to declare a partner to have an addiction problem based on the frequency of contact with a sexbot. And given the importance and immediacy we place on sex, this type of behavior and addiction would easily be a relationship-breaker.

Which would lead to lots of angst, like "I divorced him because he liked his sexbot better than me. WHAT'S WRONG WITH ME THAT HE PREFERRED A DOLL TO ME?"

I can see sexbots causing every bit as much damage to relationships as normal humans do already. I don't think you can cheat with a sexbot, but, unfortunately, it seems like by using one you could get to experience the effects of cheating, both for you and your partner.

The aspect of sexbots I find most thought provoking is the supply and demand angle.

Humans in general are horny, with men being generally hornier and more curious.

So there will always be some guy, somewhere, looking to do something new and different, like have sex with a motorized mannequin. And there will always be someone looking to fulfill THAT demand, and make a few bucks.

I think the demand for highly realistic sexbots will be a multibillion dollar industry. That's a LOT of guys buying a LOT of robots. I don't envision women using sexbots anywhere near as much as men.

That's a LOT of guys making economic decisions to exclude real live women from their lives in favor of, well, something far inferior to a human being.

This will not benefit women and society. Mainly not women.

So I expect laws will be passed against sexbots, with draconian penalties, in an effort to prevent their spread through society.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I know many people who would fail the Turing test hands down 

I doubt laws would be enacted. A sexbot is just as legal to sell as a robotic lawnmower.

Maybe inexpensive sexbots and other sex alternatives will be the catalyst that wakes up both genders to the fact that there's "competition"...


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

Mr B said:


> The dolls they have now which are not animated in any way look and feel very realistic even having a heated warm water circulatory system and amazingly real looking and feeling skin and genitalia. So it is just a matter of adding Animatronics and programming. This will be a billion dollar business one day for sure. And it isn't just female bots. They will have male bots for women, although these devices will never be as popular with women as they are with men, and, no doubt, Gay bots of both sexes.


Um, how do you get stock in this company?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I am a sex bot and my batteries are no where near drained.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I find this thread to be extremely discriminating against the rights of sexbots!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

john117 said:


> I know many people who would fail the Turing test hands down


I've met some of them, sadly. And I've encountered a few women where a sexbot would be a huge improvement - they _move_.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

NotLikeYou said:


> Well, there have been lots of good jokes so far, and zero responses to the question posed by OP.
> 
> FIRST! (On the jealousy and cheating question, anyway).
> 
> ...


You make the assumption that the only reason that a most (or a lot) of men would want a relationship with a woman is for sex.

Surely there is more to relationships with women than sex.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

How proud. To have scored with a toaster.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

At least you can adjust the settings...

Barely warm, Slightly crustly, Harder than bricks...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Revamped said:


> At least you can adjust the settings...
> 
> Barely warm, Slightly crustly, Harder than bricks...


Kind of like a sleep number bed?

A sex number bot!:smthumbup:


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

I think you found a secret stash of their plant.

And smoked it...


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

badsanta said:


> OK, on a serious note, when my wife hurt her back, I knew exactly how to program my estim unit to help give her pain relief. She has no idea why I really keep it in the nightstand. In terms of all things I have ever tried, this one has to be out there in a category all on its own as there is just no natural way to replicate the sensations of an estim unit on male parts.
> 
> I honestly think in the repertoire of things both sexual and complex electronics, that the women really miss out on this one. You read everywhere about men trying, but I do not know of anything in this category developed by women for women when it comes to estim.
> 
> ...


It's.......pretty


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

They may not be better than the real thing but for those who can't have the real thing, no matter how sophisticated or unsophisticated the programming, these SexBots will be a vast improvement over porn and masturbation


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

BadSanta. Are you already having robot sex?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I would find it dreadfully sad and unfulfilling if I didn't have a real life breathing partner to share my deepest emotions with/ connecting in the physical.. There is no amount of sophisticated plastic that could take the place of a real man.... 

To live with a sex bot for our release..one would have to be learn to be content with FANTASY...I suppose watching some interactive porn while he's pumping Suzy could be exciting...the kissing [email protected]#$... yet still a man would be pushing down one of his deepest yearnings...feeling desired by someone he loves..

Can any of us destroy this from inside of us ..if we are a sexual being..at least a "giving" one? ...oh it would be an improvement over bad sex with someone we don't care about...even No sex...Yet it wouldn't matter if she was the hottest interactive fleshy feeling "plug her in" for warmth & she squirted her juices too......it could never replace what it was meant to be between 2 enraptured lovers.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

You will be surprised to find that at the talking level we are making good progress in verbal communication with machines.. Siri is nowhere near state of the art. In a decade things would be very interesting.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Are you already having robot sex?


I think my ex-wife invented robotic sex. Perhaps that's one reason I'm not a fan.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I would find it dreadfully sad and unfulfilling if I didn't have a real life breathing partner to share my deepest emotions with/ connecting in the physical.. There is no amount of sophisticated plastic that could take the place of a real man....
> 
> To live with a sex bot for our release..one would have to be learn to be content with FANTASY...I suppose watching some interactive porn while he's pumping Suzy could be exciting...the kissing [email protected]#$... *yet still a man would be pushing down one of his deepest yearnings...feeling desired by someone he loves..*
> 
> *Can any of us destroy this from inside of us ..if we are a sexual being..at least a "giving" one?* ...oh it would be an improvement over bad sex with someone we don't care about...even No sex...Yet it wouldn't matter if she was the hottest interactive fleshy feeling "plug her in" for warmth & she squirted her juices too......it could never replace what it was meant to be between 2 enraptured lovers.


The man that uses a sex bot would likely never have been loved and desired.

I think it takes others to destroy this within ourselves or keep it locked away.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Y'all are forgetting the novelty aspect of it. Safe threesomes, kink, hassle free GNO's... That's where the customer base is. 

Whoever solves the sensory issues is on to a huge pile of money...


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

john117 said:


> Y'all are forgetting the novelty aspect of it. Safe *threesomes*, kink, hassle free GNO's... That's where the customer base is.
> 
> Whoever solves the sensory issues is on to a huge pile of money...


eeewww

kink? 

GNO's? I guess you mean when they are like the Cherry 2000 model? That's light years away. Receptors on the robot? Seems like some capacitive sensors would do the trick. Skin that close to robot would seem quite easy to detect. Sensors could be made from an electrolytic fluid in nonconductive skin formed in layers to allow for the capacitance. Fine hollow lines would connect them to liquid nerves that carry the signals to amplifiers. I don't know. This is science fiction I made up.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I only have a decade of work left and unfortunately we won't be there in ten years. Not yet. But it's doable. 

If DARPA or someone makes an affordable VR suit the rest is easy, just software as we say in the business.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

john117 said:


> I only have a decade of work left and unfortunately we won't be there in ten years. Not yet. But it's doable.
> 
> If DARPA or someone makes an affordable VR suit the rest is easy, just software as we say in the business.


You mean I was close?  Amazing what a moron like me can figure out. I amaze myself. I better leave this thread before I prove once again, how stupid I am. Maybe I did with this post?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
To me, "real dolls" are deep in the Uncanny valley. I'm not sure how I would react to a sex-bot, but I think it is still too deep in the valley to be acceptable. 

At best it would just be a sex toy, and in no way a substitute for sex. By that logic, it would not bother me if my wife used one.

I think they might be popular though (if they were well made and cheap), an easy way for people to get what they *think* they want.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Presumably yes - but would it be fun?

I've always thought the fun of BDSM is in the interaction. Certainly spanking a sex-bot would be completely boring. I think though that being spanked by one would be as well - sort of like spanking yourself. (which some people are in to (which is fine), but I think that's a small minority of the sub crowd). Maybe that's the issue - being spanked is a form of submission and can you submit to a bot?



WandaJ said:


> would they do spanking???


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Hey...you know what they say:
"Once you go BOT, you come back a lot!"


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

So if your SexBot had a virus would it be a Trojan Horse?

How marketable would Microsoft be in the SexBot industry?

Would Apple creatively dub their version the iBot?

Would TSA make you run your SexBot through XRay?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

SpinDaddy said:


> Would Apple creatively dub their version the iBot?


More appropriately the O-Bot, or maybe the i/O-bot. Actually, I think rObot is good.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

It's all in the user experience and interaction design rofl which is what I do for a living.

A humanoid robot is not coming down the pipeline anytime soon (stop giggling). These are very expensive, so the chance that a Roomba type device will be sharing your bed is not very high.

The big money will go towards immersive experiences and VR gear; video we are there already, audio maybe 5 years to have true natural speech interaction, limbs only sensor gloves we can do today, maybe a decade for a full suit. 

Any venture capitalists please PM me


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

john117 said:


> It's all in the user experience and interaction design rofl which is what I do for a living.
> 
> A humanoid robot is not coming down the pipeline anytime soon (stop giggling). These are very expensive, so the chance that a Roomba type device will be sharing your bed is not very high.
> 
> ...


Tend to agree with this except for Japan.
Japan is facing a massive health care crisis and have been looking for robotics to be it's savior. Google Japanes Robots and you will see what I mean.
Function first, then multifunction, then form.

It would marketing sense for your Grandfather's Care bot to also be able to do double duty as your sex bot.
I'm sure it would be easier to go for the "hard " sell....


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

This probably wouldn't be my thing.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

OK. My pervy mind just came up with a scenario that could be fun..

I could see some very versatile and very safe threesomes or full swaps. Would be safe way to explore that fantasy and I can't even come up with a religious objection as long as the bots added to but did not replace sex between husband and wife.

Reading SAs post gave me the idea and I could honestly see having a little fun with those expensive toys like that.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Pris. Basic pleasure model.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening conanhub
that's actually an interesting use I hadn't thought of. 



ConanHub said:


> OK. My pervy mind just came up with a scenario that could be fun..
> 
> I could see some very versatile and very safe threesomes or full swaps. Would be safe way to explore that fantasy and I can't even come up with a religious objection as long as the bots added to but did not replace sex between husband and wife.
> 
> Reading SAs post gave me the idea and I could honestly see having a little fun with those expensive toys like that.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

VermisciousKnid said:


> View attachment 31162
> 
> 
> Pris. Basic pleasure model.


Boy o boy they're lifelike.
Is that a pimple under her lip or a herpes sore?


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

Everytime I see this thread it reminds me of this thread.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-c...ther-article-men-giving-up-pursuit-women.html

I fear, even more men with drop out and give up on REAL relationships, women and marriage...


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Might as well. In retrospect unless you hit the jackpot of dating you're condemned to mediocrity or worse. Probably it's my own negative experience talking here but...

The institute of marriage has no competition. As long as it remains sacred there's no good way around it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'd probably just break the damn things or wear them down too fast anyway!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

There is an industrial duty model...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> There is an industrial duty model...


Ill! Seriously ill!!!:rofl:


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Luxury model, built for comfort.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

And soon,

Saggy bots...


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Dominatrix model "lucky".


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Every time I see this thread all I can think of is Jude Law in A.I


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

If I had one, the batteries would probably die at 9pm every nite.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Ill! Seriously ill!!!:rofl:


I think I dated her sister.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

WandaJ said:


> would they do spanking???



If you mean, would they spank you - I'm sure they would, but since they would have mechanical strength, that could be dangerous.

If you mean can you spank them - that would be pretty pointless, since as robots, they wouldn't feel pain.

I'm sure if you did a survey, most people would claim they wouldn't use a sexbot. But if they were actually sold, I think darn near everyone would have one. But they wouldn't be limited to male/female. There is a virtual world called Second Life, and people seek out romantic avatars there that they can't have in real life. Shemales, Elves, people with Demonic features, man/animal hybrids, etc. I guarantee there would be specialty sexbots along those lines.

Now here's the real question. *What about child sexbots??* Child avatars are banned from adult areas in Second Life. How many people would be comfortable with pedophiles having sex with child robots? No actual children would be harmed, but I know I would hate it nonetheless. On the other hand, maybe it would keep pedos away from real children.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

We just wandered into the deep end of 'totally f*cked up'.

Tread carefully.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

And here I was just thinking about stuffing them in my passenger seat so I could drive in the diamond lane.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

This is an actual robot created in Japan.
Looks pretty good and as tech moves forward themachines will aquire more lifelike movement.














Photos of the Day: Woman or Machine?

Source


----------



## SweetAndSour (Feb 25, 2012)

richardsharpe said:


> OK, a random question.
> If sex-robots existed, would you use them / mind if your partner did. Imagine that they have no personality, but are able to perform any sexual act you might wish - basically like extremely advanced sex toys. They look just like normal (idealized) people, and fell very close to real.
> 
> Would it even be interesting, or would the lack or personality make it completely boring?
> ...


What makes you think that you are better than a robot who is better than you ? what do you think you are ? how dare you !

If you see the day, you will be assimilated.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

If you break up with your sexbot do you owe "it' botimony?


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

michzz said:


> If you break up with your sexbot do you owe "it' botimony?


If you cant make it with reprogrammable machine...I think you owe it Lobotimony...


----------



## that.girl (Aug 27, 2014)

michzz said:


> If you break up with your sexbot do you owe "it' botimony?


Is that like maintenance payments?


----------



## SweetAndSour (Feb 25, 2012)

michzz said:


> If you break up with your sexbot do you owe "it' botimony?


At least, show the courtesy to charge it full and reset to factory settings.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

SamuraiJack said:


> If you cant make it with reprogrammable machine...I think you owe it Lobotimony...



My love languages are Python, Java, C#, Javascript, and SPSS.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I wouldn't want to buy a sex bot with a Microsoft operating system, but there's no way I'd even go near one with the Eunuchs operating system!


----------



## that.girl (Aug 27, 2014)

john117 said:


> My love languages are Python, Java, C#, Javascript, and SPSS.


Fortunately, the love language of a sex bot is pretty BASIC.

I'll stop with the bad puns now.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

My wife's is APL.

(Let's see who gets it)


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

john117 said:


> My wife's is APL.
> 
> (Let's see who gets it)


1960's vintage?


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

The recent Spike Jonze movie "Her" broached these sorts of issues. If one hasn't seen it, might give one a chance to imagine such a world, and see what feelings surface.



Technologically-wise, I believe it is just a matter of time before folks have such choices.



I suspect some would be more comfortable with the earlier models that are obviously not human and not human-like. I suspect issues become more numerous, complex and charged as it gets harder and harder to tell the human from the other.


----------



## SweetAndSour (Feb 25, 2012)

SweetAndSour said:


> At least, show the courtesy to charge it full and reset to factory settings.


What I said made me thinking.

I'd love to be reset back to my fresh factory settings and all fully charged the day after my divorce. No memories whatsoever.

Turn me to a robot with a reset button please.


----------



## that.girl (Aug 27, 2014)

SweetAndSour said:


> What I said made me thinking.
> 
> I'd love to be reset back to my fresh factory settings and all fully charged the day after my divorce. No memories whatsoever.
> 
> Make me a robot with a reset button please.


That's a different movie - Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind. 
Well, minus the robots.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

SweetAndSour said:


> What I said made me thinking.
> 
> I'd love to be reset back to my fresh factory settings and all fully charged the day after my divorce. No memories whatsoever.
> 
> Turn me to a robot with a reset button please.


New Drug Deletes Bad Memories

You might forget all you've learned, too.

Sorry for the TJ. 

Back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

john117 said:


> My wife's is APL.
> 
> (Let's see who gets it)


I was taught APL in a statistics class. Weird and cool language that makes you think in multi-dimensional arrays. What the acronym stands for is goofy.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Married but Happy said:


> 1960's vintage?


Or early 1970s. HUGE resource hog. If you define a 3D array of indeterminate size and then enter the dimensions at runtime, a simple typo can kill you. 100x100x100 is only 1,000,000 elements. Add an extra zero and you have 1,000,000,000 elements. It gets out of hand quickly!


----------



## SweetAndSour (Feb 25, 2012)

that.girl said:


> That's a different movie - Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.
> Well, minus the robots.


Well that's a ketch 22, repeating the same again. But there is still some divine memory left there.

Then a full hard reformat should be included in recepie too.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

that.girl said:


> Fortunately, the love language of a sex bot is pretty BASIC.
> 
> I'll stop with the bad puns now.


Specializes in PERL necklaces


----------



## SweetAndSour (Feb 25, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> New Drug Deletes Bad Memories
> 
> You might forget all you've learned, too.
> 
> ...


That looks like a soft restart. I may prefer a harddisk replacement and a few screws changed too.


----------



## SweetAndSour (Feb 25, 2012)

john117 said:


> My wife's is APL.
> 
> (Let's see who gets it)


I get it,

she is just something that other than nice.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Owners may be subject to Denial of Service attacks.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

When you make a robot to look as realistic as possible, what happens is the "uncanny valley" effect...where many people are revulsed by something that looks close to human, but not quite there, pretty much starting to freak people out...like some creepy realistic dolls.









In the film _Inosensu_, manufacturers of sexaroids or gynoids are caught dubbing human soul/ghost into a gynoid's cyberbrain...adding to the effect of a real life human. I don't know if that is meant to counter the uncanny valley response...but heck even Jenna Jameson in her book writes that the veil of fantasy is so thin, that strippers or other sex-workers have to make sure everything is perfect in appearance as to not break the spell. 

Sex dolls in essence is someone enacting a fantasy, so I guess the product would either have to be so hyper-interactive realistic or some glossy variation...such as _dakimakura_ which are clearly unrealistic partners, yet fall within non-repulsion with dudes who sometime take their pillows out on a date!

EDIT: I think that same goes for adult toys...they used to try to imitate skin and veins, but I think it just proved unappealing and perverted, so now most toys look streamlined and amorphous shaped...thus the appeal has returned.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah the eyes and the mouth are just, I don't know. Something is off. Cherry 2000 was kinda cute and very interactive. What was that other movie? The Running Man? I think he had a sexbot or something? 

Pictures & Photos from Blade Runner (1982) - IMDb

Blade Runner (1982) - IMDb


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

intheory said:


> You can get physical sexual satisfaction masturbating.
> 
> So why have people always sought to have sex with each other?
> 
> ...


I agree. I think sexbots have their allure with some folks because of the fantasy of doing whatever you want without having to deal with emotional complexity...or with rejection.

Anyone see _Lars and the Real Girl_? Funny but sad.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

Actually, I loved that movie.

It was profound that the people around him loved him enough to allow him to work through his issues with women in the most unconventional way.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

You folks are good marketing guinea pigs  - the reason "real" feel toys don't sell as well as the streamlined cousins is the shiny ones are less "intimidating". I think the same is for dolls. Knowing it's artificial separates reality from non-reality.

The primary driver will be quality of experience. Whoever gets a realistic experience - likely with a VR suit - will win big at first. Then the government will likely step in and regulate, ehem, neuro stimulators, and that's it. I think this will fly as a custom add on to an existing VR set at first...

Kickstarter anyone ??


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

john117 said:


> You folks are good marketing guinea pigs  - the reason "real" feel toys don't sell as well as the streamlined cousins is the shiny ones are less "intimidating". I think the same is for dolls. Knowing it's artificial separates reality from non-reality.
> 
> The primary driver will be quality of experience. Whoever gets a realistic experience - likely with a VR suit - will win big at first. Then the government will likely step in and regulate, ehem, neuro stimulators, and that's it. I think this will fly as a custom add on to an existing VR set at first...
> 
> Kickstarter anyone ??




So there I am, sitting/lying (whatever) with electrodes and a second skin of some kind attached to me - and I get to "have sex" with the "man" of my dreams.

But my modest intelligence persists in telling me that I am not having sex with anyone. I'm alone in my living room or bedroom; unwanted and frustrated with a bunch of computerized doo-dads on my body.

It'll be a technological marvel that's for sure. I might visit a theater of some sort, and virtually visit Mt. Rushmore or the Grand Canyon.

But have that be my sex life? No. I'll still take the human flesh and blood male.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

It's an alternative. A substitute. 

My vision is god awful so I can't get a private pilot license. Yet I can fly a Cessna on Microsoft Flight Simulator fairly well. With a good VR suit I could easily experience G force sensations of flying a MiG or what not.

Your brain knows the experience is not the same but it plays along. And at some point wiring two suits remotely over the internet should be easy to do for good tele-sex...


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

For those who are not wanted, it is an alternative. Pretty much, that's all there is to it.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Actually the exact opposite in my mind  

For the not wanted crowd it's mostly the emotional experience that is needed so VR won't do it. For the rest with a more solid emotional life, as an enhancement definitely VR is more palatable.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree John. I guess I should have included, "for me"? Didn't mean to make it look like I was speaking for everyone.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> I agree John. I guess I should have included, "for me"? Didn't mean to make it look like I was speaking for everyone.



It's the product designer in me


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

It could be an alternative for some people. Like people who no longer are seeking companionship for a variety of reasons. Or men and women who have personal issues that make them unsuitable for a committed relationship MAY derive some benefit from having their perfect slave to abuse as they see fit. Or even older folks who still have a high sex drive but whose partners are unable because of physical or emotional issues. There is definitely a market that could make it a very profitable venture.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

chaos said:


> It could be an alternative for some people. Like people who no longer are seeking companionship for a variety of reasons. Or men and women who have personal issues that make them unsuitable for a committed relationship MAY derive some benefit from having their perfect slave *to abuse* as they see fit. Or even older folks who still have a high sex drive but whose partners are unable because of physical or emotional issues. There is definitely a market that could make it a very profitable venture.


That was disturbing to read. What do you mean by that?


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> That was disturbing to read. What do you mean by that?


Some folks who are into domination sex may find it better because they would not be hurting a real human being with thoughts and feelings but an object they can project their fantasies unto. Nothing to be scared about.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

that.girl said:


> I used to tell my husband he could only have a sexbot if she was not as pretty as me, and i had an override code.


What kind of override? A bi button :smthumbup: Opps, my sense of humor is funny to me but not always funny to others.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

chaos said:


> Some folks who are into domination sex may find it better because they would not be hurting a real human being with thoughts and feelings but an object they can project their fantasies unto. Nothing to be scared about.


I'm scared. Believe me. I'm scared. I can't imagine forcing and never forced anyone to have sex with me. I'm not into that. I guess that's why it disturbed me. 

After thinking about it, I don't know how a robot could satisfy someone who wants to abuse or dominate. It's all in the reaction you get, isn't it? If the thing is more or less lifeless, how could that kind of domination give the dominatrix satisfaction? Doesn't make sense, but I could be missing the other side of it, like I did with John.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Sex bots? Na there would be a limited audience for them IMO. Probably not worth the money and resources companies would have to put into producing them. I would not want one. It creeps me out to think about it actually.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

2ntnuf said:


> The man that uses a sex bot would likely never have been loved and desired.
> 
> *I think it takes others to destroy this within ourselves* or keep it locked away.


2ntnuf,

No-one can destroy your innermost self.

Yes, they can inflict great damage; I know that.

But we all have a sanctuary within us.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Thundarr said:


> Sex bots? Na there would be a limited audience for them IMO. Probably not worth the money and resources companies would have to put into producing them. I would not want one. It creeps me out to think about it actually.



Trust me there's plenty of money to be made. Methinks it will be done as a legit VR suit first then topical, ehem, stimulators and sensors and software will be added. If the base VR suit is decent you got an epic winner. 

From an ideal viewpoint you can do it with a sensory deprivation tank, VR suit, and local gear but it is cumbersome. That way you duplicate the sensory experience fairly well. Say 5 years easily.

If you're talking Franken-stud or Franken-babe, ie humanoid robot we are 20+ years away.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

intheory said:


> 2ntnuf,
> 
> No-one can destroy your innermost self.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I don't understand. I am what I wrote there. I have been since 2011. I will not ever be that confident man I was. Something is broken within me. It won't come back. I know what happened. No one believes me. It's alright, though. I can accept it.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

john117 said:


> Trust me there's plenty of money to be made. Methinks it will be done as a legit VR suit first then topical, ehem, stimulators and sensors and software will be added. If the base VR suit is decent you got an epic winner.
> 
> From an ideal viewpoint you can do it with a sensory deprivation tank, VR suit, and local gear but it is cumbersome. That way you duplicate the sensory experience fairly well. Say 5 years easily.
> 
> If you're talking Franken-stud or Franken-babe, ie humanoid robot we are 20+ years away.


Time will tell I suppose. I'm sure you're correct that sex toys will evolve with technology just like everything else. But I believe people will always want their toys discreetly private. So yes the first company to develop orgasm electrodes will make a fortune. But I don't see Franken-stud or Franken-babe ever being a success. History is full of "if won't happen" quotes though so maybe I'm blind.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Today I took a family picture of three Nikon DSLR's, ten lenses, and two high end Canon P&S cameras. If you had told me nobody would buy cameras any more because of selfies and cell cameras ten years ago I would have laughed...


----------



## SweetAndSour (Feb 25, 2012)

Sex bots; 
Sounds like something for men, some realistically shaped silicon would do, simple.

Bots for women are more complicated.
Is there going to be a relationship/husband type, sweet/smart talking, sensitive robot for women and another, much simpler, cheaper, bad boy robot just for sex in buy one get two package ? That would sell fine.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

Good looks, conversation AND a satisfying pen!s?


No.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Conversation will have to wait - voice recognition technology is decent for Siri type queries but not conversation on any subject. We barely have free form dictation recognition working as it is.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Short electrical impulses... You'll have the FDA in their hair faster than you can say Trojan.... Not to mention liability concerns...


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening 2ntnuf
A significant people do have forced sex / rape fantasies. They would never so such a thing in real life, but enjoy the fantasy. I don't know if a sexbot would satisfy those fantasies - probably depends on the person.




2ntnuf said:


> I'm scared. Believe me. I'm scared. I can't imagine forcing and never forced anyone to have sex with me. I'm not into that. I guess that's why it disturbed me.
> 
> After thinking about it, I don't know how a robot could satisfy someone who wants to abuse or dominate. It's all in the reaction you get, isn't it? If the thing is more or less lifeless, how could that kind of domination give the dominatrix satisfaction? Doesn't make sense, but I could be missing the other side of it, like I did with John.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

I can see a sex bot filling the same niche as porn / masturbation / sex-toys. I expect reactions would vary a lot. Some people would be creeped-out, (uncanny valley problem), others would be happy to use them occasionally, and still others would become addicted.

I think some partners would view it as cheating, others would not - sort of like porn.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

The suit technology has a while to go but this is the idea:

http://www.teslasuit.com/

Then an oculus rift type VR goggle set and we should be in business...


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

Or perhaps a device that could record the complete physical and visual experiences of one person and have another person experience them as well. Something akin to the movie Brainstorm.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here she is boys.... the Sex Bot Stripper............


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2r-sVyR7mk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVTDypgmFCM


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Meanwhile in Chicago....

Man takes mannequin in wheelchair to Brookfield Zoo :lol:

http://chicago.barstoolsports.com/m...king-around-with-a-mannequin-in-a-wheelchair/


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Here she is boys.... the Sex Bot Stripper............
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2r-sVyR7mk
> ...


It's really more of a marionette isn't it, what with that pole attached to her chest that passes through the mirror and attaches to an unseen lifting device on the other side? 

It does arm movements pretty smoothly though. That's worth something. Overall effect is creepy.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

john117 said:


> My wife's is APL.
> 
> (Let's see who gets it)


XOR across a sparse matrix is such an underrated love poem.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Gives new meaning to HRTOS


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I once had some great sex with a blow up doll until I got freaky and bit her on the ass, she farted and flew out the window


----------



## NotLikeYou (Aug 30, 2011)

NotLikeYou said:


> Well, there have been lots of good jokes so far, and zero responses to the question posed by OP.
> 
> FIRST! (On the jealousy and cheating question, anyway).
> 
> ...


Creepy ultra-realistic SEX robots are facing UK ban | Tech | Life & Style | Daily Express

I guess the draconian penalties will be introduced later.....

Sex robots should be BANNED as experts call for crackdown | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> OK, a random question.
> If sex-robots existed, would you use them / mind if your partner did. Imagine that they have no personality, but are able to perform any sexual act you might wish - basically like extremely advanced sex toys. They look just like normal (idealized) people, and fell very close to real.
> 
> Would it even be interesting, or would the lack or personality make it completely boring?
> ...


I recall Anthony Demello discussing how people do not really want to get better, but just want to get rid of the pain. Women can be terrifying, particularly as terrified men give a bad impression. So, if men struggle to get to know women, they would rather just have a girlfriend and then write off the other 3.5 billion, and have a few male mates and forget the other 3.5 billion.

It is a shame, as not having a short cut can force you to get to understand people, build a rapport and then why would you only want a few that you have managed to pin down and live not understanding everyone else.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

The show Humans on A&E delves into this very idea a bit. It is an interesting subject that my wife and I had some very good discussions about.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I guess one could wonder if something intelligent enough to be a good partner in bed, is intelligent enough to actually be a sex slave?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Can a person be trans-robot?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

In a sense any human-looking robot would qualify, or a human who gets body modification to make themselves look mechanical. 



EleGirl said:


> Can a person be trans-robot?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

richardsharpe said:


> In a sense any human-looking robot would qualify, or a human who gets body modification to make themselves look mechanical.


Surely Medicaid will pay for that


----------

